# Essere forti ... in cosa consiste ...



## sienne (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

leggendo alcune storie di questo forum, 
sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ... 

ma in che cosa consiste, secondo voi, l'essere forti ... 
che caratteristiche racchiude ... così, in generale. 

sia nel quotidiano, 
sia difronte a dei traumi, 
come lo può essere un tradimento, 
una malattia ecc. 

solo così ... curiosità ... 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (27 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Per me forte 
e'  il mio amico Filippo che in 4 mesi ha perso un figlio dopo 4 mesi la moglie. è morta dal dolore...ora ha solo Stella la figlia disabile...LUI È FORTE
...tutti noi siamo  solo contastorie!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per me forte
> e'  il mio amico Filippo che in 4 mesi ha perso un figlio dopo 4 mesi la moglie. è morta dal dolore...ora ha solo Stella la figlia disabile...LUI È FORTE
> ...tutti noi siamo  solo contastorie!


Minchia santa.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sopravvivere


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Per me essere forti significa anche subendo  gravissime tragedie 'andare avanti' non lasciarsi sovrastare, cosa che verrebbe facile fare in certe circostanze.

Come quella raccontata da Daniela e tante altre.

Ho un'amica con un figlio gravemente disabile, abbandonata dal marito quando è subentrata la malattia del figlio, conseguenza di una vaccinazione a nove mesi,  ora trentenne, nessun parente la aiuta, lei impossibitata a lavorare per accudire il figlio, pochi soldi, eppure chiunque la conosca resta incantato dalla sua forza.

Purtroppo abita lontano, anche in questi giorni di feste sempre e solo loro due.

Una bellissima donna, che anche pochi mesi fa, con una crisi del figlio, e ricovero, ha perso 7 kg in 15 giorni.

Vive per lui e la sua vita gira intorno ad un ragazzo che non parla e fatica a reggersi, con decine di crisi e cadute al giorno, spesso con ferite che non riesce ad evitargli. 

Quando penso  a  lei tutto si ridimensiona.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Io identifico la forza con il coraggio di fare quel che si ritiene giusto, anche quando costa, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Innominata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Vedo la forza come ingegno e curiosità dura a morire anche in strade impervie. Poi ognuno usa questo come può, ma con queste due munizioni si può sempre sperare in qualche buona destinazione. Aggiungo anche nel bagaglio la misericordia, in senso letterale, capacità di accogliere la miseria nel cuore, cor cordis.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vedo la forza come ingegno e curiosità dura a morire anche in strade impervie. Poi ognuno usa questo come può, ma con queste due munizioni si può sempre sperare in qualche buona destinazione. Aggiungo anche nel bagaglio la misericordia, in senso letterale, capacità di accogliere la miseria nel cuore, cor cordis.


Bellissimo lo bloggo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Per me essere forti
è saper resistere

Parare i colpi
Parare gli urti

Affrontare le difficoltà

E soprattutto essere forti è non aver paura.

Sovente la violenza è solo dimostrazione di paura.

Se abbiamo paura non possiamo essere felici.


----------



## Innominata (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me essere forti
> è saper resistere
> 
> Parare i colpi
> ...


Pero' a volte proprio quando ho più paura chiamo a raccolta le cose della forza, così come per correre raccolgo le cocche delle gonne. E dentro le cocche ci metto tutto, il gatto, la caffettiera, i tarocchi, un paio di quaderni dei miei figli, due bottoni della camicia di mio marito, una scatoletta per i randagi e se posso un boccino di profumo. Anche qualcos'altro, sempre se posso e sperando di potere. Annodo tutto e vado...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pero' a volte proprio quando ho più paura chiamo a raccolta le cose della forza, così come per correre raccolgo le cocche delle gonne. E dentro le cocche ci metto tutto, il gatto, la caffettiera, i tarocchi, un paio di quaderni dei miei figli, due bottoni della camicia di mio marito, una scatoletta per i randagi e se posso un boccino di profumo. Anche qualcos'altro, sempre se posso e sperando di potere. Annodo tutto e vado...



Davide aveva una fionda...un bel sasso...e buona mira...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io identifico la forza con il coraggio di fare quel che si ritiene giusto, anche quando costa, in tutti i sensi.


Con bimba in spalla ho mollato tutto cio' che le persone sognano..casa.. lavoro..oggetti e benesseri 
materiali di ogni  genere..tutte COSE che non regalano la FELICITA'.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Dicembre 2013)

@ Innominata, condivido tutto. Che aggiungere?

Forte è chi non si lascia sovrastare, chi ha _coraggio_ cioè l'arte di aver paura. Coraggio ha dentro di sé la parola "cor", cuore. La pietà.
Forte è chi non crede, eppure crede.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

tenere le redini della propria vita ben salde in mano, e avere l'intelligenza di capire quando è ora di cambiare strada


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tenere le redini della propria vita ben salde in mano, e avere l'intelligenza di capire quando è ora di cambiare strada


Dalla MIA casa non se ne andava proprio..il mio lbuon avoro faceva comodo
sono fuggita portando con me SOLO DUE COSE ...
quelle  che contano..  MIA FIGLIA E LA MIA DIGNITA'!


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dalla MIA casa non se ne andava proprio..il mio lbuon avoro faceva comodo
> sono fuggita portando con me SOLO DUE COSE ...
> quelle  che contano..  MIA FIGLIA E LA MIA DIGNITA'!


non ti arrabbiare, parlavo in generale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Per me, essere forte: non arrendersi o contrariamente arrendersi, quando si sa avere una chance di vincere o comunque non perdere tutto.

In caso di malattia o incidente, significa di considerare la morte non la cosa peggiore che possa capitare e trovare serenità in attesa di fattori che non sempre dipendono da noi stessi.

In caso di tradimento, saper leggere nell'anima degli altri e decidere di conseguenza, se perdonare e dimenticare, o chiudere.

Ma essere forte, quando tutto va bene significa cavalcare la cresta degli eventi tenendo la vela sempre ben stretta al vento e non lasciare che qualcuno o qualcosa possa variare la rotta sostanzialmente. Non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia perché c'è sempre lo squalo che attende che ti fai il bagno, la notte che nasconde gli scogli e il bel tempo che invita a dormire.


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti arrabbiare, parlavo in generale


Figurati di solito RIDO per non PIANGERE.

Forse avere la forza di sostenere i propri principi è faticoso per tutti


----------



## Innominata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica;1240900
Forte è chi non crede ha detto:
			
		

> Accidenti, ma questa sono io! Ma allora sono forte? Dal numero di caffè che ho davanti non mi vengono conferme in tal senso


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2013)

Essere forti è cadere e rialzarsi. E inventarsi una nuova vita. E crederci ancora. E stupirsi di quante meraviglie ancora ci aspettino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pero' a volte proprio quando ho più paura chiamo a raccolta le cose della forza, così come per correre raccolgo le cocche delle gonne. E dentro le cocche ci metto tutto, il gatto, la caffettiera, i tarocchi, un paio di quaderni dei miei figli, due bottoni della camicia di mio marito, una scatoletta per i randagi e se posso un boccino di profumo. Anche qualcos'altro, sempre se posso e sperando di potere. Annodo tutto e vado...


Che bella immagine


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che bella immagine


L immagine è bellissima
purtroppo a volte è  difficile la vita 
vivere senza oggetti dei ricordi. .lettere foto libri..


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ma allora, cos'è NON essere forte?

Voglio dire, io non mi sento nè vedo forte, per nulla.
Però vado avanti.

Perchè... perchè l'alternativa non c'è.
Che succede se "mollo"? O mi ammazzo, o fuggo da ogni responsabilità e vado a vivere sotto un ponte. E al momento, non sono scelte che farei volentieri 

Quindi, nel momento in cui la vera alternativa all'andare avanti e lottare NON c'è, cosa è essere forti?


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allora, cos'è NON essere forte?
> 
> Voglio dire, io non mi sento nè vedo forte, per nulla.
> Però vado avanti.
> ...



E' non arrendersi, reagire, cercare, capire, comprendere, mandareaffanculo, tutto tranne che adagiarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allora, cos'è NON essere forte?
> 
> Voglio dire, io non mi sento nè vedo forte, per nulla.
> Però vado avanti.
> ...


Non essere forti è accettare di tutto e scendere a compromessi con se stessi e adattare i principi alla vita che si è costretti a subire.
C'è chi chiama questo conoscere la vita. Io la chiamo debolezza.

P.S. Per Realista: non derido i deboli. Mi fanno solo tristezza e se non sono supponenti hanno anche la mia comprensione.


----------



## mic (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Per Sienne*

Cosa ti ha spinto a d aprire questo 3D?


----------



## mic (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Per me...*

Essere forte è essere come l'acqua.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Essere forte è essere come l'acqua.


Tremendo. E vero. E pure bellissimo.
L'acqua si fa contenere e assume la forma del contenitore (quando ama). L'acqua però è anche ciò che spegne il fuoco (perché è saggia). Che irrora la terra (perché fa nascere ogni cosa vivente) ma anche la sommerge (fa sparire sprofondandolo ciò che odia). Scorre, non l'afferri (non si lascia davvero mai comprendere). Ti toglie l'aria (il modo della vendetta...).

Traduco correttamente?


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2013)

..per me, essere forti,
significa capire l'altro, e solo quando lo capisci veramente capisci te stesso, 
 allora sei forte.
capire la proprio forza.
Hitler è stato forte?
per alcuni si.
ma anche Gandhi e Maria Teresa di Calcutta sono stati forti per altri.
anche Gesù è stato forte, ed è stato tradito.
la forza non è nella reazione ma nella capacità di riconoscimento.
quanto ti riconosci nell'errore dell'altro.
meno ti riconosci, meno sai perdonare ed in fondo sai essere meno forte.
Non sempre non saper accettare è sinonimo di forza, 
anzi il contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..per me, essere forti,
> significa capire l'altro, e solo quando lo capisci veramente capisci te stesso,
> allora sei forte.
> capire la proprio forza.
> ...


Più che altro ti racconti che sai accettare
quello che sei costretto a subire...

Ma tant'è amico mio
quando i buoi sono fuori dalla stalla

inutile urlare...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Semplicemente affrontare l'iniziale sconforto con la consapevolezza che si deve alzare il viso e guardare avanti nonostante gli ostacoli da superare, la,capacità umana di adattarsi e recuperare è innata o almeno lo è per me


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Per me, la forza è una potente VOLONTA' di vivere e di agire, che scaturisce dalla parte più profonda di noi, quella distante dal tumulto delle emozioni e dei pensieri, e nella quale troviamo quiete e conseguente lucidità.


----------



## Circe (29 Dicembre 2013)

ciao, per me essere forti non significa avere un merito. per me quando la vita ci mette spalle al muro non abbiamo grandi alternative. o ci opponiamo o cediamo. in entrambi i casi c'è una forza sovrumana che ci muove. se guardo me, mi giro indietro,  vedo una donna distrutta e sperduta. vedo una debole, una sconfitta. gli altri che sanno mi dicono "che forza hai avuto". ma io non ho fatto niente,  gli eventi mi hanno come guidata. e lo stesso quando abbiamo un caro malato....siamo impotenti davanti alle svolte divine. ma non abbiamo alternative..dobbiamo sopravvivere all'inizio e poi cercare di tornare  vivere...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Essere forte è essere come l'acqua.


A basso contenuto di sodio, possibilmente? E lo stronzio?


----------



## mic (29 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A basso contenuto di sodio, possibilmente? E lo stronzio?


Come la vuoi tu Joey, anche minerale.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Come la vuoi tu Joey, anche minerale.


A volte. Ma mica sempre, che poi mi viene da fare i ruttini.


----------



## mic (29 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte. Ma mica sempre, che poi mi viene da fare i ruttini.


Allora meglio evitare no?:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Allora meglio evitare no?:smile:


A volte. Altre volte invece la minerale va benissimo. Dipende.


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte. Altre volte invece la minerale va benissimo. Dipende.


L'acqua scorre, si lascia andare, scivola su tutto, fa spazio a ciò che la invade, si fa assorbire, si adatta al contenitore che la contiene, va dove vuole andare e niente le si può opporre. L'acqua è paziente, goccia a goccia consuma le pietre.:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> L'acqua scorre, si lascia andare, scivola su tutto, fa spazio a ciò che la invade, si fa assorbire, si adatta al contenitore che la contiene, va dove vuole andare e niente le si può opporre. L'acqua è paziente, goccia a goccia consuma le pietre.:smile:


Sai che mi pareva d'aver letto sta cosa tra le righe ma non ero proprio sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che mi pareva d'aver letto sta cosa tra le righe ma non ero proprio sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro ti racconti che sai accettare
> quello che sei costretto a subire...
> 
> Ma tant'è amico mio
> ...


sicuramente è cosi
e potrei essere io,
 infatti non sono forte,
non lo sono mai stato.
sono certo però che la vera forza passa
 nel riconoscimento
 e sono altrettanto sicuro che molte persone 
hanno fatto questo passo,
ma certo non sono presenti qui.

Non ho mai letto la frase...
"ho capito... ho compreso".


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sicuramente è cosi
> e potrei essere io,
> infatti non sono forte,
> non lo sono mai stato.
> ...


La forza a volte giunge nella vecchiaia..come a voler colmare la mancanza della prestanza fisica


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sicuramente è cosi
> e potrei essere io,
> infatti non sono forte,
> non lo sono mai stato.
> ...


Non lo so se sono forte
ma so di essere fragile
ipersensibile fin da bambino

Ho dovuto mettermi le corazze...

Già...
Ho capito 
Ho compreso...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> La forza a volte giunge nella vecchiaia..come a voler colmare la mancanza della prestanza fisica


Esiste poi la cosidetta forza d'animo.
Per esempio per fare il lavoro del mio quadro antico
fanno dei test attitudinali.

Per esempio io non potrei mai fare quel lavoro
perchè finirei presto in depressione.

Non chiedo mai a mia moglie del suo lavoro
Dopo che sputai sul piatto...

Com'è andata cara oggi al lavoro?
Abbiamo vestito un morto.

Però dice sempre che essere a contatto giornalmente
con le ultime realtà degli umani
farebbe tanto sbassare le alette
a tanti superbeti...

Io qui e io là...io qui e io là...
E paffete ti ritrovi in una casa di riposo


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so se sono forte
> ma so di essere fragile
> ipersensibile fin da bambino
> 
> ...


In effetti tutto il forum è consapevole della tua ipersensibilità.... verso le donne sei ancora più sensibile,generoso,rispettoso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma porca la vacca:rotfl:c'è sempre troppa differenza fra quello che pensiamo di essere e quello che siamo,in questo caso poi.....siamo all'assurdo!


----------



## sienne (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

grazie per le risposte ... 
sembra, che la nozione di "forte" sia in parte soggettiva ... 
sia nel considerare qualcuno, sia nel proprio sentire verso se stessi ... 

perché la domanda?
vengo considerata forte. ma non ho mai capito, in che cosa ... 
personalmente, cerco di cavarmela al meglio ... e sono molto indipendente ... 
non è che si abbiano chi sa che scelte, quando ci si ritrova in certe situazioni ... 

questi ultimi mesi sono stati duri, ma proprio duri ... 
non tanto per gli avvenimenti in sé, ma la somma e 
la sovrapposizione di varie cose in contemporanea ...
hanno richiesto una lucidità e una flessibilità mentale, 
che non ho avuto per vari motivi ... in primis, 
una stanchezza mentale e per un tumulto interiore ... 

Quello che ho notato è, se una persona viene considerata forte, 
si rischia che non viene vista, che si continua ad avere delle aspettative nei suoi confronti, 
che certe attenzioni di comprensione mancano proprio, anche se ripete, che sta al limite ... 

È vero, che sono stata lavata con tante acque sporche ... 
e me la sono cavata, non so bene come, ma sto qua e 
tutto sommato anche bene ... sotto vari aspetti ... 
Certo, sono stata più volte a tavolino con i miei demoni ... 

Ma ora, mi sono presa il diritto di essere "debole", e ho capovolto tutto ... 
Mi sono come fermata a guardare, a sentire ... ad accogliere ... ad avere cura,
proprio con dignità, rispetto e carino per me stessa, per il male che ho dentro. 
Ho un male dentro, che deriva dal fatto, che avevo solo 34anni, quando sono 
stata scaraventata fuori dalla mia vita con una violenza incredibile ... e ho 
ricuperato piano piano ... pezzo per pezzo ... nel silenzio ... affrontando ... 
E nel mentre, un tradimento da schifo ... e quando mi sembrava di avercela fatta,
arriva Lupina ... e il passato che bussa alla porta ... sapete che dico? 
Vaffanculo a tutto! Io mio fermo! Sette anni sono troppi ... sono stanchissima!
Lo so, che è sbagliato pensare così ... lo so ... ma ora, voglio essere debole!!! Debolissima ... 
Voglio prendermi tutto il tempo di qui ho bisogno, per dire addio a quella parte che non ho più. 
Ho chiuso tante porte ... con coloro che non vedono e continuano con lo stesso sentire,
come se fosse una passeggiata per me ... come se fosse una cosa da ogni giorno ... 
Si certo ... 

Sto meglio. Sto veramente meglio ... 

Anche se non so esattamente in cosa consiste sia il forte che il debole ... 



Buon anno a tutti ... 

Chiudo questo anno in pace ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (31 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie per le risposte ...
> sembra, che la nozione di "forte" sia in parte soggettiva ...
> ...


Bah dipende sempre tutto dalle dannatissime situazioni .... quando tutto va bene fin troppo facile essere forti e come sparare sulla croce rossa quasi un vincere facile ma, quando la ruota gira e il momento up termina o diviene più fioco ... allora e solo allora si capisce, forse, cosa vuol dire essere forti o deboli.
Improvvisare, adattarsi e raggiungere lo scopo è da forti o deboli? O essere forti è solo una questione di andare avanti per la propria strada costi quel che costi .... Essendo una persona terra terra non sono in grado di dire quale delle due strade scegliere a priori ci sono troppi pro e contro e adesso come adesso non ti so dire se "paghi" più essere conte o oscuro o una via di mezzo .... già una via di mezzo 
Ma su una cosa hai ragione VAFFANCULO A TUTTO QUESTO 2013 .... 
Un caro saluto a tutti e che il 2014 sia pregno di tutto quello che volete


----------



## Hellseven (31 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Ciao amica mia.
Tu sei un bellissimo esempio di forza interiore: la risposta già la hai in te. Buon Anno Nuovo Cherie


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Bah dipende sempre tutto dalle dannatissime situazioni .... quando tutto va bene fin troppo facile essere forti e come sparare sulla croce rossa quasi un vincere facile ma, quando la ruota gira e il momento up termina o diviene più fioco ... allora e solo allora si capisce, forse, cosa vuol dire essere forti o deboli.
> Improvvisare, adattarsi e raggiungere lo scopo è da forti o deboli? O essere forti è solo una questione di andare avanti per la propria strada costi quel che costi .... Essendo una persona terra terra non sono in grado di dire quale delle due strade scegliere a priori ci sono troppi pro e contro e adesso come adesso non ti so dire se "paghi" più essere conte o oscuro o una via di mezzo .... già una via di mezzo
> Ma su una cosa hai ragione VAFFANCULO A TUTTO QUESTO 2013 ....
> Un caro saluto a tutti e che il 2014 sia pregno di tutto quello che volete


Beh amico mio
essendo che sta scritto che larga è la via che conduce alla perdizione...
Mi sono prefisso di percorrerla fino alle estreme conseguenze no?
Lasciando volentieri agli altri la via della virtus...no?

Mi sono vieppiù accorto
che molte persone parlano di virtus
battendo aria fritta....

A sto punto...

Perso per perso....

Cioè se non posso essere san Francesco, tuttavia posso essere Rasputin no?


----------



## zanna (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh amico mio
> essendo che sta scritto che larga è la via che conduce alla perdizione...
> Mi sono prefisso di percorrerla fino alle estreme conseguenze no?
> Lasciando volentieri agli altri la via della virtus...no?
> ...


:loso:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie per le risposte ...
> sembra, che la nozione di "forte" sia in parte soggettiva ...
> ...


Primo grassetto: è verissimo. Ogni tanto ci si stufa pure. Ma anche reagire affermando i propri bisogni è un modo di essere forti perché è assertività. E' una condanna 

Secondo grassetto: che espressioni idiomatiche significative. Belle. Vengono dal tedesco o dallo spagnolo?


----------



## sienne (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

ho riletto ... e alcuni pensieri, sono veramente dei bei dipinti!

Innominata ... quel aspetto del intelletto, che cerca una soluzione al rebus, instancabile ... 
Conte ... hai dato forme ad un immagine di un bravo pugile. Che non colpisce, ma si sa parare ... 
Fantastica ... sta lì, una cosa che a me piace tanto ... avere paura. La paura ha una sua funzione ben precisa. E l'immagine di credere e non credere ... un bel gioco ... che apre tante vie. 
free ... un dipinto di una sirena, che si sa calare e cambiare su un altro flusso del mare potente. 
Quibbe ... la dote del forte, quando tutto va bene ... il capitano e la sua vela da curare sempre ... 
MK ... l'immagine della bellezza nei bambini ... occhioni allo stupore ... abbiamo tutti un bambino in noi, eh si. 
Nau ... ti ho vista con un enorme bicchiere di Nesquik, che mi chiedi ... Nau, sei bella! In effetti, è così. 
mic ... l'acqua ... un elemento fantastico, con molti simboli. Ed è l'unica sostanza che si riscontra nei tre stati fisici. E da qui ... si aprono mondi d'immagini ... 
Spider ... mi viene in mente, un modo di dire bernese: il vero amico è colui, che anche se ti conosce, ti vuole bene. 
Duchessa ... eh, parli del fuoco nel petto ... capace a far aprire gli occhi e a far vedere dove andare!
Circe cara ... opporsi o cedere a cosa, esattamente. non ho ben capito. e perché ti definisci debole? In rapporto a cosa? ... Beh certo, si attuano "forze" che non si intuiva neanche che esistessero in noi ... 
wolf ... scegliere la strada che ci costa di meno? Misurato a che cosa? Non ho capito ... 


Grazie ... per la pazienza ... 

:amici: ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao amica mia.
> Tu sei un bellissimo esempio di forza interiore: la risposta già la hai in te. Buon Anno Nuovo Cherie


Ciao H7

... grazie, ma mi chiedo, se non è più quel sentire e quel desiderio di fare e dare,
e non puoi, se porti troppe catene ... soprattutto, se non sono le tue ... 
Qui, c'è anche una bella immagine che deriva dalla lingua bernese:
se non ti muovi, non imparerai a conoscere le tue catene e non te ne liberi ... 
Perciò, se già ci stai, allora vai ... non è che si abbiano tante scelte. 
Fammi riflettere comunque ... 

A toi aussi, bonne année ... mon cher ami ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh amico mio
> essendo che sta scritto che larga è la via che conduce alla perdizione...
> Mi sono prefisso di percorrerla fino alle estreme conseguenze no?
> Lasciando volentieri agli altri la via della virtus...no?
> ...



Ciao Conte


... :mrgreen: 



 ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: è verissimo. Ogni tanto ci si stufa pure. Ma anche reagire affermando i propri bisogni è un modo di essere forti perché è assertività. E' una condanna
> 
> Secondo grassetto: che espressioni idiomatiche significative. Belle. Vengono dal tedesco o dallo spagnolo?



Ciao Bruni,

veramente è diventato ridicolo, più che altro. sta talmente nel loro sentire, 
che razionalmente lo hanno subito riconosciuto ... ma poi, non si fa un passo in avanti.
l'ho detto e mi sono ritirata ... chiara dichiarazione: mi servo ... non ho ulteriori risorse ... 

la prima espressione è bernese. ma originariamente si dice "con tutte le acque" ... 
mentre la seconda espressione è mia  ... mi piace tanto. 

il bernese è una lingua molto idiomatica. suppongo anche l'italiano, ma non ne conosco. 

una che mi piace tanto è anche: la tartaruga ha più da raccontare del suo cammino che la lepre. 
bellissima ... 

buon anno!

sienne


----------



## mic (1 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao sienne*

Vorrei aggiungere una cosa a proposito dell'acqua...
sai, ciò che è stato scritto qui dell'acqua, seppur vero, è ciò che noi vediamo, filtrato dalla nostra mente.
In realtà, l'acqua è l'acqua. E esista e basta.
Tutto il resto, con lei, non ha nulla a che fare, no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2014)

Duchessa ha detto:


> L'acqua scorre, si lascia andare, scivola su tutto, fa spazio a ciò che la invade, si fa assorbire, si adatta al contenitore che la contiene, va dove vuole andare e niente le si può opporre. L'acqua è paziente, goccia a goccia consuma le pietre.:smile:


Acqua cheta rompe i ponti
Donna Bruta rompe i conti.

Buon anno mia cara Duchessa.


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Per me essere forti significa non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale nei momenti difficili. Lutti, gravi problemi di salute tua o di una persona a te cara, un tradimento da parte di un amico o della compagna di una vita. Significa riuscire a gestire la situazione al meglio e vivere la cosa con il massimo della serenità possibile. 






Brunetta ha detto:


> Io identifico la forza con il coraggio di fare quel che si ritiene giusto, anche quando costa, in tutti i sensi.


Per me quello che dici, non è essere forti, ma decisi, determinati e coerenti con se stessi. Io sono una persona estremamente determinata. Sul lavoro, sugli obiettivi che mi pongo non mi fermo a nessun ostacolo.  
Significa agire secondo testa, e non lasciarsi sovrastare dai sentimenti... arrivare a strapparsi il cuore  e dilagnare l'anima per fare ciò che si ritiene giusto.... salvo poi ritrovarsi estremamente "deboli" e privi di forze.


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Per me essere forti significa* non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale nei momenti difficili. Lutti,* *gravi problemi di salute tua o di una persona a te cara*,* un tradimento *da parte di un amico o della compagna di una vita. Significa riuscire a gestire la situazione al meglio e vivere la cosa con il massimo della serenità possibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> veramente è diventato ridicolo, più che altro. sta talmente nel loro sentire,
> che razionalmente lo hanno subito riconosciuto ... ma poi, non si fa un passo in avanti.
> ...


Vedi? Definire come forti o deboli le persone non cambia i risultati. Io direi che ci sono egoisti e no. I primi sono alternativamente forti o deboli in relazione a quale pensano sia la strategia più utile.
I non egoisti sono sempre disponibili a prendersi delusioni e riprendere con forza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Per me essere forti significa non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale nei momenti difficili. Lutti, gravi problemi di salute tua o di una persona a te cara, un tradimento da parte di un amico o della compagna di una vita. Significa riuscire a gestire la situazione al meglio e vivere la cosa con il massimo della serenità possibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me il senso del buono e giusto è molto sentimentale, anche se è razionale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> la tartaruga ha più da raccontare del suo cammino che la lepre.
> bellissima ...
> ...


Viva tutte le tartarughe! :up:


----------



## nate (2 Gennaio 2014)

Essere forti vuol dire.Si ammala tuo padre di tumore,la tua fidanzata storica ti molla dopo che avete compprato assieme una spiaggia nei tropici,tua madre gia folle diventa ancora più pazza e la devi gestire,pochi soldi e nessun parente che si fa vivo neanche al funerale di tuo padre e superare una depressione profondissima  e dopo che stai un po meglio ti muore improvvisamente tua madre fra le braccia ???? Vuol dire essere forti ? Credo di si e per quello che ho tante paranoie sulla attuale mia fidanzata ho paura di rimanere solo


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere una cosa a proposito dell'acqua...
> sai, ciò che è stato scritto qui dell'acqua, seppur vero, è ciò che noi vediamo, filtrato dalla nostra mente.
> In realtà, l'acqua è l'acqua. E esista e basta.
> Tutto il resto, con lei, non ha nulla a che fare, no?



Ciao mic,

non ho una mente, per acchiappare certe idee ...  ... una spintarella?

si, certo, l'acqua è acqua. è la fonte dell'esistenza. 
sembra che sia come lo specchio dell'eternità. c'è. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? *Definire come forti o deboli le persone non cambia i risultati.* Io direi che ci sono egoisti e no. I primi sono alternativamente forti o deboli in relazione a quale pensano sia la strategia più utile.
> I non egoisti sono sempre disponibili a prendersi delusioni e riprendere con forza.



Ciao Bruni,

ok, vediamo se capisco ... no, non tanto, intendo la prima affermazione. 

La questione degli egoisti e non, è una. Vero. Misurano proprio differentemente ... 
È una gestione diversa del sé in rapporto a ciò che gli circonda ... 

Nel mio caso è un'attribuzione. E sinceramente, non la sento tanto mia. 
Se mi dovessi descrivere userei altri termini. Sono molto flessibile e aperta
con un forte senso verso la comunità (in vari sensi) ... e anche tattica ... certo. 
Ma sono cose che s'imparano ... quando le cose, già da piccola, richiedono strategie ... 
Certo, ho contribuito ... lasciando passare e dando priorità a chi mi circondava ... 
Questo influisce tanto, a far vedere solo un lato. Lo davo per scontato, che ognuno
di noi ha tanti lati, che non fa vedere o che risolve per sé in silenzio ... 
Apparentemente non è sempre così ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Per me essere forti significa non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale nei momenti difficili. Lutti, gravi problemi di salute tua o di una persona a te cara, un tradimento da parte di un amico o della compagna di una vita. Significa riuscire a gestire la situazione al meglio e vivere la cosa con il massimo della serenità possibile.


Ciao morfeo,

non capisco bene, cosa intendi con "non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale" ... 
Intendi, quei pensieri di colpe, di "punizione", di focalizzazione sul male interiore ecc.? 
Perché è un passaggio inevitabile a volte, sentirsi come "sconfitti" ... è un momento
che serve per rimettere ordine sui vari livelli ... dalle idee fino alla praticità del quotidiano. 

Serenità ... la sento, quando rivedo una via ... e può essere ripida quanto vuoi, 
ma se la vedo, sto bene. Il tumulto si fa sentire forte, quando ci sono troppe incognite. 
Impedisce di creare e di progettare ... come ora. È proprio brutto ... è un continuo rimandare. 
E la mente lavora e lavora ... tra piano A,B,C,D ecc. ... esaurisce ... perché non è solo una 
gestione dei sentimenti e emozioni ... ma proprio dell'esistenza con tutto ciò che ne concerne ... 
È brutto ... proprio brutto ... dover aspettare per sapere, perché determinerà la via da percorrere ... 
E la paura sta nel fatto, che anche sapendo ... forse saprò quanto ora ... perché mi sa, 
che cambia dinamica di continuo e questo ristringe il campo di tanto ... ma ne apre un altro ... 
È un mezzo incubo ... in questo devastata ha ragione. Quando ti becca, c'è ben poco da fare. 
C'è da imparare a gestire il ... forse ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viva tutte le tartarughe! :up:



Ciao Bruni,

si, è bellissima e viva tutte le tartarughe ... 

un altra è anche bellina, e dice, 
di non stressare perché si sta lavorando e non fuggendo. 
da qui si riconosce che i bernesi vengono considerati lenti ... :rotfl:

E rimanendo in tema una dice, 
che se hai l'acqua alla gola, non chinare la testa ... 

oppure ... 
se sei arrivato alla fine del tuo latino, cambia idioma ... 


sienne


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao morfeo,
> 
> non capisco bene, cosa intendi con "non lasciarsi tirare giù di morale" ...
> Intendi, quei pensieri di colpe, di "punizione", di focalizzazione sul male interiore ecc.?
> ...


Intendo riuscire a mantenere la mente lucida  senza lasciarsi prendere dalla depressione che ti immobilizza e ti lascia li a subire gli eventi invece di agire. 

Riguardo al gestire il forse secondo me significa iniziare a preparare due diverse valigie per due viaggi differenti sapendo che solo uno dei due farai.


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Essere forti vuol dire.Si ammala tuo padre di tumore,la tua fidanzata storica ti molla dopo che avete compprato assieme una spiaggia nei tropici,tua madre gia folle diventa ancora più pazza e la devi gestire,pochi soldi e nessun parente che si fa vivo neanche al funerale di tuo padre e superare una depressione profondissima  e dopo che stai un po meglio ti muore improvvisamente tua madre fra le braccia ???? Vuol dire essere forti ? Credo di si e per quello che ho tante paranoie sulla attuale mia fidanzata ho paura di rimanere solo


In questo 3d che chiedeva cos è la forza
NOI  abbiamo inserito le nostre battaglie
le nostre paure..la mente è uno straordinario
strumento..non permettiamo a lei  la gestione di un momento gioioso..
viviamoci l'OGGI.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> In questo 3d che chiedeva cos è la forza
> NOI  abbiamo inserito le nostre battaglie
> le nostre paure..la mente è uno straordinario
> strumento..non permettiamo a lei  la gestione di un momento gioioso..
> viviamoci l'OGGI.


Che del doman non v'è certezza...
Ciao Dani
Parto
Vado a fare un corso di addestramento
Infatti dovrò mettermi alla prova il 29 giugno stadio di San Siro
Mai dire Mai a contepinceton
80mila ragazzine da rimproverare
per le scostumatezze che le vedranno protagoniste
al concerto degli one direction.

One direction
Nuova battaglia per il contepinceton.

In alto i miei coturni.


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il senso del buono e giusto è molto sentimentale, anche se è razionale.


Complimenti!  
Io non trovo così facile non scindere le due cose.
Quindi se improvvisamente scopri che non ci sono più le condizioni per proseguire in una relazione con la persona che ami in cui hai investito molte energie ed aspettative di un futuro, tu riesci immediatamente a smettere di amare?
Razionalmente, e se non si vuole essere egoisti, la relazione è da chiudere senza lasciare in un limbo l'altra persona.... ma personalmente io ci metto un pó a smettere di amare.  E magari continuo a volergli bene anche a distanza di anni se è stata importante per me.


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che del doman non v'è certezza...
> Ciao Dani
> Parto
> Vado a fare un corso di addestramento
> ...


Beato Conte
tu sei fortunato i bellocci vengono in Italia.,
noi dobbiamo andare o a Oslo per una
tappa dei BIG BANG ad aprile oppure direttamente
a Seul..il mio compagno sta cercando , date
biglietti aerei soggiorno. .un caos..ma le
sorprese son sorprese..e anche  la mia
pupa viene rimproverata tanto...studia. .studia. .o chiamo il Conte che ti fa i conti.


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho riletto ... e alcuni pensieri, sono veramente dei bei dipinti!
> 
> ...


Il problema non è tanto quale strada scegliere ma le motivazioni conseguenti agli accadimenti che ti portano a scegliere una via o l'altra.
In tempi normali non avrei avuto dubbi a riguardo .... ma in tempi oscuri, come direbbe qualcuno, possiamo soltanto decidere cosa fare con il tempo che ci  viene concesso tenendo in debito conto che ci sono altre forze che agiscono in questo mondo.
Che ci volete fare oggi mi sento fatalista .... sarà la new age imperante :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Il problema non è tanto quale strada scegliere ma le motivazioni conseguenti agli accadimenti che ti portano a scegliere una via o l'altra.
> In tempi normali non avrei avuto dubbi a riguardo .... ma in tempi oscuri, come direbbe qualcuno, possiamo soltanto decidere cosa fare con il tempo che ci  viene concesso tenendo in debito conto che ci sono altre forze che agiscono in questo mondo.
> Che ci volete fare oggi mi sento fatalista .... *sarà la new age imperante* :risata::risata::risata:



Ciao wolf ... 


Sorry ... :mrgreen: ...

[video=youtube;ybXrrTX3LuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybXrrTX3LuI[/video]



sienne


----------



## scrittore (2 Gennaio 2014)

*forza e consapevolezza*

Forza ha una sorella gemella che si chiama Consapevolezza.

Nei momenti in cui Consapevolezza è triste o non riesce proprio a farcela, la Forza la sostiene e le da il coraggio di andare avanti.
Ma ci sono anche momenti in cui è la Forza ad avere problemi, a mancare alle continue chiamate della vita.
Consapevolezza allora l'aiuta a rialzarsi con la sua voce che sussurra sempre nella propria anima che ce la farà. 

Un giorno qualcuno si chiese cosa volesse dire veramente la frase "essere forti".
La forza rispose: avere la consapevolezza di farcela, di restare presente a te stesso comunque vada. 
La consapevolezza gli disse: avere la forza di continuare a camminare anche quando sei stanco e ti sembra di aver perso la strada di casa.


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Forza ha una sorella gemella che si chiama Consapevolezza.
> 
> Nei momenti in cui Consapevolezza è triste o non riesce proprio a farcela, la Forza la sostiene e le da il coraggio di andare avanti.
> Ma ci sono anche momenti in cui è la Forza ad avere problemi, a mancare alle continue chiamate della vita.
> ...


"_Usa la Forza, Luke. Segui l'istinto, Luke_". (*Obi-Wan Kenobi*) :up:


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf ...
> 
> 
> Sorry ... :mrgreen: ...
> ...


Non visualizzo il video ... di che si tratta?


----------



## scrittore (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> "_Usa la Forza, Luke. Segui l'istinto, Luke_". (*Obi-Wan Kenobi*) :up:


si...l'avevo pensata anche io quando mi sono riletto   

ma ancor più pertinente sarebbe 

"vedo che il tuo sforzo è grande quanto il mio" 
:sonar:


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non visualizzo il video ... di che si tratta?



Ciao wolf

è la versione "alien song" della canzone di Gloria Gaynor "I will survive"

in poche parole, è un alien che canta, che all'inizio aveva paura ed era pietrificata,
al solo pensiero di non poter più vivere con lui al suo fianco ... 
ma dopo tanti notti a pensare di come si era comportato male ecc. 
è cresciuta forte e ha imparato ad andare avanti ...  
e mentre canta che lei sopravviverà ... 
le cade una disco-palla luccicante in testa e la appiattisce ... :mrgreen: ... :unhappy: ... 

è il fato ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> è la versione "alien song" della canzone di Gloria Gaynor "I will survive"
> 
> ...


No non è il fato è la gravità  una delle altre forze che agiscono in questo mondo ....


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Intendo riuscire a mantenere la mente lucida  senza lasciarsi prendere dalla depressione che ti immobilizza e ti lascia li a subire gli eventi invece di agire.
> 
> Riguardo al gestire il forse secondo me significa iniziare a preparare due diverse valigie per due viaggi differenti sapendo che solo uno dei due farai.



Ciao morfeo,

stavo riflettendo, cosa serve, per mantenere una mente lucida. 
perché la depressione - ora non intesa come patologia - subentra, 
quando si crede di non farcela ... o di non potere influenzare o 
credere di non avere alternative, o quel senso di perdere una parte dell'identità ecc. 

perciò, una mente flessibile sicuramente. Nel senso la capacità di vedere il tutto da più angolature ... 
e ciò include, crearsi come una prospettiva d'uccello (Vogelperspektive) ... e conoscersi ... 
sapere, avere fiducia o almeno intuire, dove stanno le proprie possibilità e capacità ... 

OK ... si, perché l'affronto richiede alla fine, più o meno, una trasformazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> ok, vediamo se capisco ... no, non tanto, intendo la prima affermazione.
> 
> ...


Non ti vedo proprio egoista.
A parte quella quota indispensabile per la sopravvivenza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> si, è bellissima e viva tutte le tartarughe ...
> 
> ...


Me le segno! Bellissime!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Intendo riuscire a mantenere la mente lucida  senza lasciarsi prendere dalla depressione che ti immobilizza e ti lascia li a subire gli eventi invece di agire.
> 
> Riguardo al gestire il forse secondo me significa iniziare a *preparare due diverse valigie per due viaggi differenti sapendo che solo uno dei due fara*i.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Complimenti!
> Io non trovo così facile non scindere le due cose.
> Quindi se improvvisamente scopri che non ci sono più le condizioni per proseguire in una relazione con la persona che ami in cui hai investito molte energie ed aspettative di un futuro, tu riesci immediatamente a smettere di amare?
> Razionalmente, e se non si vuole essere egoisti, la relazione è da chiudere senza lasciare in un limbo l'altra persona.... ma personalmente io ci metto un pó a smettere di amare.  E magari continuo a volergli bene anche a distanza di anni se è stata importante per me.


Immediatamente no.
Ma quando succede è sorprendentemente proprio di colpo.
Succede quando una persona si rivela estranea, diversa da come era raffigurata nella mia mente.


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao morfeo,
> 
> stavo riflettendo, cosa serve, per mantenere una mente lucida.
> perché la depressione - ora non intesa come patologia - subentra,
> ...


la depressione subentra conseguentemente ad un evento negativo.
è normale e non patoligico. 
se a fronte di un lutto si mantenesse un'elevata euforia, c'è da chiedersi se non si è perso il contatto con la realtà. 
Quindi la depressione ha una precisa funzionalità: Il riconoscere l'evento negativo e il fatto concreto che l'unica possibilità è gettare la spugna. 

la cosa diventa patologica quando  qualsiasi evento negativo ti manda in condizioni di resa senza lasciarti prima girare il collo per vedere la cosa da più prospettive e capire se ci sono altre soluzioni.

ritornando alla domanda iniziale quindi, ritengo una persona forte quella che non si arrende facilmente girando il collo il più possibile, e lottando per trovare una soluzione ma una volta obbligato a gettare la spugna... minuto di silenzio, si rialza e riflette su quale nuova strada percorrere.
mentre una persona debole una volta lottato e arrivato a gettare la spugna resta stesa al tappeto senza la forza di rialzarsi....
quella debolissima invece manca di flessibilità mentale e vede qualsiasi avversario imbattibile, getta subito la spugna e si butta a terra.


----------



## scrittore (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immediatamente no.
> Ma quando succede è sorprendentemente proprio di colpo.
> Succede quando una persona si rivela estranea, diversa da come era raffigurata nella mia mente.


il problema è che probabilmente succede davvero in modo graduale cronologicamente parlando...ma per come viene percepito è un botto... ti alzi una mattina, una mattina qualsiasi di un giorno qualsiasi e te ne accorgi. Un po come aver girato sempre con gli occhiali da sole di inverno e poi d'un tratto scopri che li hai addosso e li togli...
il mondo è sempre quello, uguale come sempre, ma lo vedi senza il filtro delle lenti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> la depressione subentra conseguentemente ad un evento negativo.
> è normale e non patoligico.
> se a fronte di un lutto si mantenesse un'elevata euforia, c'è da chiedersi se non si è perso il contatto con la realtà.
> Quindi la depressione ha una precisa funzionalità: Il riconoscere l'evento negativo e il fatto concreto che l'unica possibilità è gettare la spugna.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> il problema è che probabilmente succede davvero in modo graduale cronologicamente parlando...ma per come viene percepito è un botto... ti alzi una mattina, una mattina qualsiasi di un giorno qualsiasi e te ne accorgi. Un po come aver girato sempre con gli occhiali da sole di inverno e poi d'un tratto scopri che li hai addosso e li togli...
> il mondo è sempre quello, uguale come sempre, ma lo vedi senza il filtro delle lenti.


Sì, proprio così.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> il problema è che probabilmente succede davvero in modo graduale cronologicamente parlando...ma per come viene percepito è un botto... ti alzi una mattina, una mattina qualsiasi di un giorno qualsiasi e te ne accorgi. Un po come aver girato sempre con gli occhiali da sole di inverno e poi d'un tratto scopri che li hai addosso e li togli...
> il mondo è sempre quello, uguale come sempre, ma lo vedi senza il filtro delle lenti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, proprio così.



E' vero a parere mio. Solo che, tutto spesso e volentieri assume un significato che si riferisce solo ed esclusivamente a azioni e pensieri che partono dal tradimento, e da quel giorno che ha fatto parte della vita. Bisognerebbe inserire altri dati che stanno dentro noi senza dare troppa importanza a quell'evento traumatizzante e troppo in rilievo adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero a parere mio. Solo che, tutto spesso e volentieri assume un significato che si riferisce solo ed esclusivamente a azioni e pensieri che partono dal tradimento, e da quel giorno che ha fatto parte della vita. Bisognerebbe inserire altri dati che stanno dentro noi senza dare troppa importanza a quell'evento traumatizzante e troppo in rilievo adesso.



Verde mio


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Ultimo,

dipende da tante cose, secondo me. 
Quando ti rendi conto, come Bruni, che si parlano due lingue differenti 
anche sulla propria storia, perciò anche date (non ricordo dove lo ha scritto, il fatto dei figli),
allora ... c'è veramente ben poco da integrare e mettere in relazione con il resto ... 
Rimane ben poco da fare ... il gioco finisce ... 

Credo, che sia veramente molto rilevante, distinguere i tradimenti ... 
Ci sono di vario tipo ... e di conseguenza, apre una lettura differente di chi si ha di fronte,
rispetto al passato, al presente ... e ad un possibile futuro ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Forza ha una sorella gemella che si chiama Consapevolezza.
> 
> Nei momenti in cui Consapevolezza è triste o non riesce proprio a farcela, la Forza la sostiene e le da il coraggio di andare avanti.
> Ma ci sono anche momenti in cui è la Forza ad avere problemi, a mancare alle continue chiamate della vita.
> ...



Ciao scrittore,

molto bello, veramente!
ho la tendenza a personificare, a dare entità ... a questi aspetti. 
Queste sorelle, per me, hanno una piccola sorellina ... la paura. 
Senza paura, non si vive. Non sto parlando di quella strega che annienta,
no ... della piccolina, che serve a tenerti sveglia ... 

grazie!

sienne


----------



## scrittore (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> molto bello, veramente!
> ho la tendenza a personificare, a dare entità ... a questi aspetti.
> ...


la paura amica mia... per me e' la madre di tutte le emozioni...
La paura ci da la forza.. la paura ci fa decidere..ci fa piangere e ci fa arrabbiare.. ci segue come un ombra da quando siamo nati. Ci insegna a valutare bene le situazioni in cui ci invischiamo... fino alla morte. A volte mi capita perfino di  pensare che l unico motivo per cui temiamo la morte sia dovuto al fatto di perdere questa guida per ritrovarci con una non ben chiara promessa di pace.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> la paura amica mia... per me e' la madre di tutte le emozioni...
> *La paura ci da la forza.. *la paura ci fa decidere..ci fa piangere e ci fa arrabbiare.. ci segue come un ombra da quando siamo nati. *Ci insegna a valutare bene le situazioni in cui ci invischiamo... *fino alla morte. A volte mi capita perfino di  pensare che l unico motivo per cui temiamo la morte sia dovuto al fatto di perdere questa guida per ritrovarci con una non ben chiara promessa di pace.


Mah, una sicuramente no e l'altra dipende.


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> la paura amica mia... per me e' la madre di tutte le emozioni...
> La paura ci da la forza.. la paura ci fa decidere..ci fa piangere e ci fa arrabbiare.. ci segue come un ombra da quando siamo nati. Ci insegna a valutare bene le situazioni in cui ci invischiamo... fino alla morte. A volte mi capita perfino di  pensare che l unico motivo per cui temiamo la morte sia dovuto al fatto di perdere questa guida per ritrovarci con una non ben chiara promessa di pace.



Ciao scrittore,

è stato un bene scambiarsi su questi piccoli aspetti ... con tutti. 

ho tante trappole, ne sono più che consapevole ... e le conosco bene. 
Derivano dalla mia storia ... e dalle mie culture ... lo so. 
Ma giustamente, ci si scambia per ritrovare un po' di chiarezza e 
superare quelle trappoline ... metterle da parte ... 

Domani sera arriva mio padre a casa mia. Perché gira e rigira ... 
ho una stanchezza mentale, ma anche fisica ... con tutte queste botte di febbre,
che sola non è possibile farcela. Ho una ragazza vicino a me e ha bisogno di tante piccole cose. 
Mi serve sostegno a livello pratico. Solo lì. Per il resto me la cavo ... una soluzione si trova sempre. 
Ma come caspita si fa, dopo una notte di febbre alta ... affrontare una giornata? 
O come le ultime settimane, con anche la vista al 20%? 
Non vedo tanto e combino più disastri che altro. Certo, la prendo a ridere e anche mia figlia. 
Certo passera ... ma ne arrivera un'altra e poi ancora ... Così non va. Non va proprio. 
E mio padre ha ragione, caspita! Devo smetterla di pensare al mio ex-compagno, a quello e quella ... 
Loro si possono pure adeguare. E che diamine. Perciò ... penso di attuare piano C. 
Poi, tra qualche giorno riinizia la via crucis, tra un esame e l'altro ... 
Tutto quello che si può dire ... ora sono debolissima, e questo diritto me lo prendo tutto. 
E mio padre ... è la persona più adatta. Vive e lascia vivere ... e capisce al volo, 
anche che ho una frequentazione ... come dice lui, è il minimo figlia mia ... 
Siamo molto simili ... bene ... soprattutto perché mia figlia e lui ... sono stupendi assieme! 
Avrei dovuto rivolgermi da subito a lui ... pazienza. Non volevo farlo preoccupare 
e con quello che ho combinato ... non me la sentivo proprio ... 
E c'è anche la vergogna, che una donna sui quaranta ha ancora bisogno dei genitori ... 
Ma certi mali ... ti mettono con le spalle al muro. Non c'è volontà che tenga ... 

Così va bene ... così, si può veramente arrivare a una situazione stabile e ben organizzata ... 
Sento odore di aria ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> è stato un bene scambiarsi su questi piccoli aspetti ... con tutti.
> 
> ...


con questo hai ben spiegato cosa voglia dire essere forti


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> dipende da tante cose, secondo me.
> Quando ti rendi conto, come Bruni, che si parlano due lingue differenti
> ...



Certo, i tradimenti sono differenti, come la soggettività d'altronde. 
Ma parlando di tradimento stiamo già parlando di un evento grave e negativo, differenziarli a secondo del tipo di tradimento e della soggettività della persona diventa un gioco senza fine e soprattutto diventa nel contesto quella scusante che lo mette in rilievo, ed è pure giusto, credo. Ma sbaglio o stiamo cadendo nel gioco di cui parlavo io? Che gira e ti rigira ( Claudio Baglioni) si cercano dei presupposti per metterlo in troppa evidenza? 
Per carità... so bene che le gravità dei gesti e delle azioni si differenziano, però chi stabilisce questa gravità? e facendo ciò non stiamo aggravando ancor di più ciò di cui parlavamo e di cui siamo un po tutti d'accordo della gravità?
E chi ci garantisce che a volte non sia il traditore a soffrire ancor più del tradito? Vogliamo discutere anche di questo?


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, i tradimenti sono differenti, come la soggettività d'altronde.
> Ma parlando di tradimento stiamo già parlando di un evento grave e negativo, differenziarli a secondo del tipo di tradimento e della soggettività della persona diventa un gioco senza fine e soprattutto diventa nel contesto quella scusante che lo mette in rilievo, ed è pure giusto, credo. Ma sbaglio o stiamo cadendo nel gioco di cui parlavo io? Che gira e ti rigira ( Claudio Baglioni) si cercano dei presupposti per metterlo in troppa evidenza?
> Per carità... so bene che le gravità dei gesti e delle azioni si differenziano, però chi stabilisce questa gravità? e facendo ciò non stiamo aggravando ancor di più ciò di cui parlavamo e di cui siamo un po tutti d'accordo della gravità?
> E chi ci garantisce che a volte non sia il traditore a soffrire ancor più del tradito? Vogliamo discutere anche di questo?



Ciao Ultimo,

sei partito con un commento che, spesso, si parte dal tradimento 
tralasciando tutto ciò che vi era prima e che si da troppa importanza
e lo si mette troppo in rilievo ... già solo questo fa capire, 
che parli di un avvenimento singolo ... escludendo tutte le altre possibilità. 
come la metti con tradimenti che perdurano anni? o con storie parallele? 
con progetti come fregarti economicamente, e rimpiazzarti in tutto? 

vuoi veramente sostenere che sia la stessa cosa? ... 
e lasciamo perdere la soggettività. c'è chi crolla per uno sguardo solo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Minerva,

a momenti ... mi sento due cose: 
molto piccola, veramente piccola ... 
ma anche sollevata ... e non di poco. 

spero, di non dover più rivivere momenti così ... 
una parte in me ... è molto triste ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> sei partito con un commento che, spesso, si parte dal tradimento
> tralasciando tutto ciò che vi era prima e che si da troppa importanza
> ...


Ciao Sienne:smile:, sono partito con quel principio che sta alla base dei miei pensieri odierni. E' sbagliato mi disse qualcuno fare questo. Cioè mettere troppo, del proprio; ma è pur vero inoltre che in questo preciso pensiero ci sta dietro quello che ero, quello che è stato "il" tradimento, e quello che parte alla fine come una decisione e un convincimento che mi ha portato ad asserire che il tradimento è troppo spesso unica fonte di riflessione per un po tutto quello che si vive dopo di esso. 

quello che tu hai portato come esempio: tradimenti che durano anni,progetti per fregarti economicamente, sono un'aggravante di un evento di per se negativo. Cosa ci sta dietro le aggravanti che tu citi se non qualcosa di estremamente negativo e conseguenza di atti assolutamente da condannare ma da non mettere continuamente come unico pensiero in un percorso diventato diverso appena hai messo quelle lenti che cita scrittore. In pratica ripulirsi al più presto di un pensiero costante chiamato tradimento credo sia la cosa migliore per poter riuscire a vedere veramente. E' impossibile uscirne se pensi a quei momenti belli passati assieme se li inquini costantemente con quel malessere non digerito chiamato tradimento, chiamato anni d'inganno, chiamato stare per essere fregati economicamente. E ripeto tutto è grave o meno grave, ma non va vissuto costantemente con con un pensiero fisso che pare essere il fulcro di un unico pensiero inquinante e corrosivo. 

Boh.. magari ora dico minchiate..... ma mentre ti rispondo penso a tante di quelle cose più brutte che ci sono nel mondo..... che facciamo sienne? smettiamo di assillarci o magari è meglio prendere veramente atto di ciò che di bello abbiamo e di come potremmo viverlo al meglio? 
Altro che tradimento..... pensiamo a quei bambini che muoiono di fame e la nostra vita ci sembrerà di viverla mentre vediamo i giochi d'artificio. 
Ma forse non conviene pensare a quei bambini che muoiono,ci viene più facile ignorarli e pensare egoisticamente a stare male perchè ci hanno tradito, ci hanno rubato il denaro e ci hanno mentito e ingannato per anni. E ripeto nuovamente, siamo sicuri che a volte un traditore non soffre ancor di più di un tradito?


----------



## mic (3 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, una sicuramente no e l'altra dipende.


Verde mio.


----------



## mic (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Acqua*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mic,
> 
> non ho una mente, per acchiappare certe idee ...  ... una spintarella?
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne,

Scendi troppo nel particolare....un mio amico ti direbbe:
guarda ciò che hai vicino a te come se fosse lontano, e ciò che è lontano da te come se fosse vicino.
Ed hai almeno due punti di vista su di una stessa cosa. 
Poi, ancora l'acqua è acqua, tutto ciò che noi vediamo in lei non ne cambia la natura, non la modifica.
È ciò che è, non ciò che noi vediamo di lei.


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne:smile:, sono partito con quel principio che sta alla base dei miei pensieri odierni. E' sbagliato mi disse qualcuno fare questo. Cioè mettere troppo, del proprio; ma è pur vero inoltre che in questo preciso pensiero ci sta dietro quello che ero, quello che è stato "il" tradimento, e quello che parte alla fine come una decisione e un convincimento che mi ha portato ad asserire che il tradimento è troppo spesso unica fonte di riflessione per un po tutto quello che si vive dopo di esso.
> 
> quello che tu hai portato come esempio: tradimenti che durano anni,progetti per fregarti economicamente, sono un'aggravante di un evento di per se negativo. Cosa ci sta dietro le aggravanti che tu citi se non qualcosa di estremamente negativo e conseguenza di atti assolutamente da condannare ma da non mettere continuamente come unico pensiero in un percorso diventato diverso appena hai messo quelle lenti che cita scrittore. In pratica ripulirsi al più presto di un pensiero costante chiamato tradimento credo sia la cosa migliore per poter riuscire a vedere veramente. E' impossibile uscirne se pensi a quei momenti belli passati assieme se li inquini costantemente con quel malessere non digerito chiamato tradimento, chiamato anni d'inganno, chiamato stare per essere fregati economicamente. E ripeto tutto è grave o meno grave, ma non va vissuto costantemente con con un pensiero fisso che pare essere il fulcro di un unico pensiero inquinante e corrosivo.
> 
> ...



Ciao Ultimo 

non ci siamo capiti ... 

Non era tema, il rimanere legati o incatenati alla vicenda tradimento. 
Ma che ci sono tipi di tradimenti, che rivelano tipi di persone ... e che da lì,
un proseguire della storia diviene veramente difficile, perciò meglio tagliare corto. 
Tutto qua. È un aspetto che spesso e volentieri viene tralasciato, ma ha una sua rilevanza,
perché a secondo ... ti puoi anche ritrovare con dover riscrivere tutta la storia, 
non solo qual tratto, che poi nel insieme può perdere la sua potenza di sofferenza. 

È normale, che all'inizio si rimane legati all'avvenimento. Lo si vuole capire. 
C'è chi ha i film di passione tra i due, c'è chi vede come si è comportato in casa ecc. 
Tu sei stato male per tantissimo tempo. E di questo tempo ne hai avuto bisogno 
per arrivare dove sei arrivato. Ed altri arrivano dove arrivano, con i tempi loro. 
Ultimamente richiamo spesso il mio tradimento in memoria, più che altro per rimanere 
dura e ferma nei confronti del mio ex-compagno ... per non permettere più, 
che  mi freghi il cervello con le suo storie ecc. Che poi, influenzano le mie scelte.
Pazienza. Funziono alla rovescia. E pazienza, non funziona tanto. 
Perché, non mi fa né caldo né freddo, sinceramente. Il tutto è stato archiviato tempo fa. 
Infatti, devo cambiare strategia. 

Ultimo, al peggio non c'è mai fine. Ma se prendi avvenimenti peggiori, 
per farti andare bene il tuo, hai sbagliato di grosso! Le cose si affrontano, y nada mas.
Tanto lo devi fare prima o poi ... o con le buone o con le cattive, 
ma il momento arriva. Poi, se ti sembra il caso di proseguire, bene, 
se ti sembra di cambiare rotta, bene. Va tutto bene alla fine ... 
se lo stare bene è il fine. Non è la decisione che prendi per te,
che cambierà la vita a chi sta peggio. Ho capito cosa intendi, 
ma sono la persona sbagliata. Veramente. Bado ad ogni mia scelta, 
che conseguenza hanno ... Le battute che faccio, su come
si lava la biancheria, non sono per nulla a caso. O di badare bene 
a cosa si compra ecc. perché a secondo, si sostengono cose, 
che veramente non vanno! Non vanno per nulla! 
Se c'è qualcosa che mi toglie il sogno ... sono queste cose ... 
sicuramente non il tradimento ... fa male, certo, anche tanto. Ma passa ... 
E vogliamo parlare della sovrappopolazione che cresce di continuo? 
E che rapporto ci sono con le nostre risorse? Vogliamo parlare delle perforazioni petrolifere artiche? Vogliamo parlare delle api? Vogliamo parlare come mi sale l'acido, quando leggo quanto è stata bella la crociera fatta con la bella famigliola? Dei nostri mari? Delle nostre foreste? Di come ancora si continua con certi metodi di pesca che distruggono l'intero 
eco-sistema? ... la lista è interminabile ... 
Ma questa parte della mente, la spengo quando scrivo qui ... perché è assurdo, 
proprio assurdo leggere, una botta d'aria ... crescita personale ... scoprire ... 
scappare dalla routine ... confusione ...
Mamma, non farmi continuare, please! ... Divento cattiva ... :mrgreen: ...
Non sono la persona giusta ... sorry ...  ... 
Ma qui, stiamo su tradi ... discutiamo delle relazioni ... e come gestirsi. 
Ed ha anche una sua grande importanza. Perché rivela come ci poniamo ... 
Infatti ... dovrei ... affari miei per ora, basta che abbia capito io ... :smile: ...
Devo ancora riflettere ... bene. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> non ci siamo capiti ...
> 
> ...


Si probabile che non ci siamo capiti.
Mi rendo conto e so che te ne rendi conto anche tu,che è difficile capirsi.

Mi soffermo su una delle frasi che hai scritto, quella in grassetto. Forse è per quel grassetto che non vengo capito.Probabile che adesso come idee presenti in me,esco fuori da certi contesti che ognuno di noi deve vivere con i propri tempi e modalità.


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si probabile che non ci siamo capiti.
> Mi rendo conto e so che te ne rendi conto anche tu,che è difficile capirsi.
> 
> Mi soffermo su una delle frasi che hai scritto, quella in grassetto. Forse è per quel grassetto che non vengo capito.*Probabile che adesso come idee presenti in me,esco fuori da certi contesti che ognuno di noi deve vivere con i propri tempi e modalità.*



Ciao Ultimo,

credo, che stia tutto lì.  ...
Certo che discutendo, si diviene "caldi", come se ci tocasse ancora. 
Ma che vuoi, non sono pacata come Bruni. E ciò può risvegliare impressioni errate. 
Anche se a volte, mi innervosisco veramente ... 

Da una parte porto un bagaglio dalla mia esperienza, dall'altra so, e lo so bene,
cosa mi manca ... e stare qui e discutere, personalmente, mi fa capire cose,
che non necessariamente hanno a che vedere con il tradimento. Come ora,
il tema è "cosa rende forte" ... una questione, che riguarda tanti aspetti nella vita. 
Infatti, non mi trovo a dover superare un tradimento ... ma altro ... 
E se ho la possibilità di dire la mia ... lo faccio. Poi sta all'altra parte, decidere se 
gettare questo punto di vista giù per la Rohne oppure no ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> credo, che stia tutto lì.  ...
> Certo che discutendo, si diviene "caldi", come se ci tocasse ancora.
> ...


:up:

Come stai con gli occhi?


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Come stai con gli occhi?



Ciao Ultimo,

meglio ... veramente. Vedo sempre un po' di più. 
Le dita dei piedi ne hanno risentito. 
A furia di sbatterli, sono neri ... 
E il mio café. Ho sbagliato latte, mi sono orientata al colore,
e ho preso un latte mi sembra alla soja ... scusa, fa schifo. 
E altre cose ... ma tutto andrà bene ... ora sono più calma ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne:smile:,
> 
> 
> Boh.. magari ora dico minchiate..... ma mentre ti rispondo penso a tante di quelle cose più brutte che ci sono nel mondo..... che facciamo sienne? smettiamo di assillarci o magari è meglio prendere veramente atto di ciò che di bello abbiamo e di come potremmo viverlo al meglio?
> ...



Si' Ultimo, ma l'essere umano e' infinitamente variegato, e' fatto di mille specificità in concerto grosso, e siamo fatti per con-frontarci , più o meno congruamente, con quello che accade nella nostra specifica vita. Quando la sofferenza scatta, scatta perché quello è il nostro corpo, la nostra mente, la nostra memoria, la nostra storia che reagiscono e rispondono perché biologia e biografia così vogliono. Non ha senso mettersi a fare classifiche e match dei dolori, anche se ci viene spontaneo farlo. I dolori e il male hanno tante facce, e non so se per esempio si attaglia il pensare ai bambini sofferenti per sentire che è sbagliato e forse un po' stupido provare il proprio piccolo dolore. Fanno tutti parte dell"uomo-Universo", che è inarrivabile come conoscenza...e anche un po' stupido, si. Da parte mia, però, posso dirti che avendo sperimentato dolori "piccoli" come una brutta infedeltà, e un altro tipo di dolore ineliminabile e quasi intransitabile, che ovviamente non mi lascerà mai, ti posso dire che questo secondo non mi ha fatto sentire meno il primo, anzi me l'ha fatto sentire di più. Non mi è venuto spontaneo fare una classifica, o avere un vissuto del tipo "e' un dolore pallido rispetto all'altro problema". Anzi mi sembrava che tutto entrasse nel novero di un male grande, la banalità del male (cit.!). Ovviamente adesso, a bocce ferme, il mio sentire può essere diverso e meno drammatico. In più, per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento meramente sessuale può incutermi un disgusto igienico, e ben poco altro.  Ma in quei momenti, nel momento del tradimento, e' la tua personale storia che parla, la tua personale, piccola ma personalissima storia, che ti viene scaraventata avanti e vuole valere. In quei momenti e' dolore e basta. Col senno di poi poi la sofferenza ci si augura che vada a fare un tassello biografico e venga ridefinito in modo che convenga, e non che non convenga alla tua storia.


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie per le risposte ...
> sembra, che la nozione di "forte" sia in parte soggettiva ...
> ...


Ma che bel post, ma quando dici vaff...ecc. ecc. come ti risponde il mondo? Io a un certo punto l'ho fatto, e ho detto come te, ma mi è' sembrato di sentire un corteo di pernacchie:unhappy:...


----------



## zanna (3 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma che bel post, ma quando dici vaff...ecc. ecc. come ti risponde il mondo? Io a un certo punto l'ho fatto, e ho detto come te, ma mi è' sembrato di sentire un corteo di pernacchie:unhappy:...



:fischio::fischio::fischio:


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma che bel post, ma quando dici vaff...ecc. ecc. come ti risponde il mondo? Io a un certo punto l'ho fatto, e ho detto come te, ma mi è' sembrato di sentire un corteo di pernacchie:unhappy:...


Ciao cara,

hahaha, il mondo ... :smile: ... 
mi sono limitata a comunicarlo alla famiglia. 
Ho notato, che bisogna fermarsi in tempo, se no, 
si cade in una posizione che sembra che si faccia le elemosina. 
Ho detto STOP, adesso. Non ha servito ... 
Così, sono passata ai fatti. Quello ha servito. :up: ...
Non mi sono fatta più sentire ... e ho come dato le dimissioni.
Non mi sono più occupata di varie cose, che con me e mia figlia,
non centrano nulla. Non esiste il diritto dell'abitudine ... :unhappy:  ... 
Non ne ho mai sentito parlare, solo per dei passaggi in campagna,
che riguardano dei terreni, dove le mucche passano da anni e così 
rimane il diritto di passaggio ... mi manca solo questo ... :rotfl:... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio::fischio:


In effetti qualcuno zufola pure


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> hahaha, il mondo ... :smile: ...
> mi sono limitata a comunicarlo alla famiglia.
> ...


Quella dell'acqua già l'ho citata. Quella dei diavoli a tavolino pure. Ora mi segno questa delle mucche e la dico...magari domani:idea:.


----------



## scrittore (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> è stato un bene scambiarsi su questi piccoli aspetti ... con tutti.
> 
> ...


cara sienne,
scusami se ti rispondo solo ora ma ho letto solo adesso la risposta al mio ultimo commento...

quando forza manca consapevolezza aiuta... dicevo, e in effetti la vedo questa tua consapevolezza, si nasconde dietro ogni parola che hai scritto...e fa capire meglio tante cose anche a me.
C'è una cosa che riguarda te e solo te, al di la delle trappoline e dei fantasmi del tuo passato che ti offuscano i pensieri..
di quella cosa ne fai cenno quando mi scrivi che ti prendi il diritto di essere debolissima...te lo prendi tutto.
Sai che ti rispondo cara sienne? Che fai bene, che il mondo gira comunque e che anche tu hai bisogno di riposare, di non pensare o meglio...di pensare solo e soltanto a te. 

Vorrei solo aggiungere alle sagge parole di tuo padre quelle di un grande attore italiano, Massimo Troisi, ce ci ha lasciato ormai anni fa... parole che ho fatto mie nel corso dei miei anni e che mi ripeto come un mantra ogni volta che mi ritrovo in affanno "per colpa" delle vite degli altri a cui pensare.

Massimo Troisi disse: Amore mio, io vorrei tanto dedicarti la mia vita, ma tu lasciami una vita da dedicarti. 

ecco...se anche solo per un ora pensi solo a te, tranquilla...non scoppierà niente. Riprenderai solo le forze necessarie per affrontare un'altra trappolina..un'altra via crucis...un altro giorno.

con affetto.
Scri


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si' Ultimo, ma l'essere umano e' infinitamente variegato, e' fatto di mille specificità in concerto grosso, e siamo fatti per con-frontarci , più o meno congruamente, con quello che accade nella nostra specifica vita. Quando la sofferenza scatta, scatta perché quello è il nostro corpo, la nostra mente, la nostra memoria, la nostra storia che reagiscono e rispondono perché biologia e biografia così vogliono. Non ha senso mettersi a fare classifiche e match dei dolori, anche se ci viene spontaneo farlo. I dolori e il male hanno tante facce, e non so se per esempio si attaglia il pensare ai bambini sofferenti per sentire che è sbagliato e forse un po' stupido provare il proprio piccolo dolore. Fanno tutti parte dell"uomo-Universo", che è inarrivabile come conoscenza...e anche un po' stupido, si. Da parte mia, però, posso dirti che avendo sperimentato dolori "piccoli" come una brutta infedeltà, e un altro tipo di dolore ineliminabile e quasi intransitabile, che ovviamente non mi lascerà mai, ti posso dire che questo secondo non mi ha fatto sentire meno il primo, anzi me l'ha fatto sentire di più. Non mi è venuto spontaneo fare una classifica, o avere un vissuto del tipo "e' un dolore pallido rispetto all'altro problema". Anzi mi sembrava che tutto entrasse nel novero di un male grande, la banalità del male (cit.!). Ovviamente adesso, a bocce ferme, il mio sentire può essere diverso e meno drammatico. In più, per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento meramente sessuale può incutermi un disgusto igienico, e ben poco altro.  Ma in quei momenti, nel momento del tradimento, e' la tua personale storia che parla, la tua personale, piccola ma personalissima storia, che ti viene scaraventata avanti e vuole valere. In quei momenti e' dolore e basta. Col senno di poi poi la sofferenza ci si augura che vada a fare un tassello biografico e venga ridefinito in modo che convenga, e non che non convenga alla tua storia.



:smile: Hai assolutamente ragione. dirti che già ero consapevole di ciò che mi hai scritto ti sembra strano?:smile: 
Però ho imparato qua dentro che leggere ciò che in parte si sa, ma che viene eliminato a priori, possa in qualche maniera aiutare. Certo leggendo il tuo esempio che mi contraddice è come aver fatto un buco nell'acqua. :smile:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ....... è come aver fatto un buco nell'acqua.


è scientificamente dimostrato che non è possibile fare un buco nell'acqua!


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> è stato un bene scambiarsi su questi piccoli aspetti ... con tutti.
> 
> ...



Carissima fatico a scrivere le diverse emozioni che quello che hai scritto mi hanno fatto vivere.

Buon anno e che ti porti salute e  benessere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

Profonde riflessioni.
Voglio solo ribadire ce non è che se pensi alla tua personale morte o alla fame nel mondo non tiri giù saracche quando sbatti un alluce contro uno spigolo.
Lasciando perdere che essere traditi dalla persona a cui avevi affidato la tua vita è atroce ed il tradimento non è scopare con un'altra persona, è tradire.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere che essere traditi dalla persona a cui avevi affidato la tua vita è atroce ed *il tradimento non è scopare con un'altra persona, è tradire*.


non sono la persona più giusta ma ................. sono sante parole.


----------



## morfeo78 (3 Gennaio 2014)

*sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> è stato un bendili aspetti ... con tutti.
> 
> ...


Si parla di essere forti... e neppure ti rendi conto di quanta forza hai dentro!


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2014)

:up:





morfeo78 ha detto:


> Si parla di essere forti... e neppure ti rendi conto di quanta forza hai dentro!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2014)

Cara Sienne, si è davvero forti quando si prende coscienza della propria fragilità...


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Massimo Troisi disse: Amore mio, io vorrei tanto dedicarti la mia vita, ma tu lasciami una vita da dedicarti.
> 
> ecco...se anche solo per un ora pensi solo a te, tranquilla...non scoppierà niente. Riprenderai solo le forze necessarie per affrontare un'altra trappolina..un'altra via crucis...un altro giorno.
> 
> ...



Ciao scrittore,

Me la sono fatta sciogliere sulla lingua questa frase di Troisi ... 
E per comprenderla meglio, l'ho tradotta ... 

Non ho un amore a momenti ... ma gente a qui voglio molto bene e loro a me ... 
In effetti ci sta ... ci sta tutta ... 
E se proseguo il pensiero, mi sento di dirla al tempo, agli avvenimenti ... alla vita. 
E qui mi è scappata una bella risata. Ma ci sto dentro! Proprio tutta ... questo è e nient'altro. 
Non è una contraddizione ... la parola che si ripete è "dedicare", il porsi, il dare, il rivolgersi ... 
in base allo spazio/risorse che si riesce a conquistare ... 

ricambio ... con affetto ... 

Sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Quella dell'acqua già l'ho citata. Quella dei diavoli a tavolino pure. Ora mi segno questa delle mucche e la dico...magari domani:idea:.



Ciao Innominata,

fa sapere come è andata ... 
ma aggiungi qualche fatto ... 
prova a renderla operativa in piccole cose,
che pungono un pochino ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao disincantata,

quando leggo il tuo nome, leggo solo "canta" e "cantata" ... 
hai da cantare sul tuo percorso e sul tuo oggi ... 
a volte usi toni forti e a volte ti sento fischiettare come un uccello ... 

Nei miei occhi, sei una persona presente e forte ... dura e dolce ... 
Penso, che è più difficile per chi sta accanto, che per chi lo vive ... 
Hai forza e coraggio da vendere ... e i silenzi, fanno parte di tutti noi ... 

Un abbraccio forte ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Si parla di essere forti... e neppure ti rendi conto di quanta forza hai dentro!



Ciao morfeo,

è un po' la mia specialità, a non captare ... a capire ... 
a non comprendere legami facilissimi ... a volte mi sembra, 
che proprio nel facile si nasconde la complessità ... 
il miracolo delle cose ... dei vari colori ... 
ma non lo ho proprio nel mio sentire ... 
una trappola è quel sentire ... di non bastare ... 
e ora, non corro a riempire quel gap per arrivare ... 
ora ... devo bastare e basta ... 

In tedesco si usa dire "den Überblick bewahren" ... 
Tenere lo sguardo sulle cose / sul insieme ... 
Mi aiuta, perché dà oggettività ... mette le cose in relazione ... 
ma allo stesso tempo, il senso di responsabilità. 
Ma forse, proprio il fatto di deporre le armi ora, racchiude 
più responsabilità che a momenti sia in grado a captare. 
È un po' umiliante ... ma me ne farò una ragione ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, si è davvero forti quando si prende coscienza della propria fragilità...




Ciao MK

non immagini, come mi ha spiazzata questa frase ... 
Riprendendo l'espressione tedesca di "den Überblick bewahren",
ho forse ... solo focalizzato sul errato ... 
Le mie mancanze le conosco bene ... e forse, dovrei iniziare ad apprezzarle, 
perché alla fine, sono loro che definiscono i confini ... e non solo ... 
Forse, dovrei solo smetterla di vergognarmene ... 
ma sono talmente stupidi ... e riescono proprio a farti girare come una trottola ... 

grazie ... continuo a rifletterci sopra ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata,
> 
> quando leggo il tuo nome, leggo solo "canta" e "cantata" ...
> hai da cantare sul tuo percorso e sul tuo oggi ...
> ...


Grazie cara Sienne, quando altri dipendono da te devi essere forte. Non hai scelta.
Ogni tanto, ultimamente spesso, fuggo.

A me serve per stare bene, a loro per crescere e abituarsi a contare sulle loro forze 'fisiche'.


Un abbraccio anche a te. Resisti.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> non immagini, come mi ha spiazzata questa frase ...
> Riprendendo l'espressione tedesca di "den Überblick bewahren",
> ...


Proprio così. Comprenderle coccolarle amarle. Sono mancanze che fanno parte di noi. Un abbraccio grande.


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Innominata,
> 
> fa sapere come è andata ...
> ma aggiungi qualche fatto ...
> ...


Intanto ho iniziato col gatto. E' veramente estenuante quando chiede di giocare a preda e predatore e gli ho detto che non posso stare a sua disposizione per tutto il tempo. Mi ha risposto che non è' necessario, posso smettere quando lui dorme.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Essere forti significa avere prudenza e temperanza.

Non a caso si dice che la calma è la virtù dei forti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Quindi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere forti significa avere prudenza e temperanza.
> 
> Non a caso si dice che la calma è la virtù dei forti.


Quindi fare il bullo nella piazza del paese con bambine che non sono le tue,non è proprio da uomini forti o no?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi fare il bullo nella piazza del paese con bambine che non sono le tue,non è proprio da uomini forti o no?:rotfl:


Mai successa sta cosa.
Fuori le prove
Millanti e infami.

Mai successa

Voglio nomi, dati, circostanze

Perchè questa cosa non l'ho mai fatta...

Sei bugiardo.


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendo alcune storie di questo forum,
> sorge di continuo il concetto, di essere forti ...
> ...


Bello questo argomento.

Io ho sempre identificato la forza con la capacità di essere se stessi e di accettarsi, nel bene e nel male. Una persona per me è forte quando non ha paura di mostrarsi per quello che è, quando non sente il bisogno di nascondere le proprie debolezze e sa ammettere i propri sbagli assumendosene la responsabilità.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Bello questo argomento.





Sole ha detto:


> Io ho sempre identificato la forza con la capacità di essere se stessi e di accettarsi, nel bene e nel male. Una persona per me è forte quando non ha paura di mostrarsi per quello che è, quando non sente il bisogno di nascondere le proprie debolezze e sa ammettere i propri sbagli assumendosene la responsabilità.





Ciao Sole,

Ora, potrebbe sembrare contraddittorio quello che scrivo, ma non lo è. 

Secondo quello che scrivi, sarei Maciste ... fortissima. 
E ciò sta in contraddizione con ciò che ho scritto più sopra. 

Ho come due livelli di mancanze. Una di natura mia, proprio dovute a me, di quella che sono. 
Non ho nessun problema ad ammettere, scherzarci e farmi vedere per quella che sono ... 
Non ho problemi nel confrontarmi, nel fare passi indietro o in avanti ... nel riconoscere. 
E comunque sia, il gioco in fin dei conti è semplice. Le conseguenze, le paghiamo sempre. 
Sia se ci nascondiamo, e lì paghi quelle conseguenze, sia se ci mettiamo tutto, e lì paghi quelle ... 
Tanto vale, essere economici ... 

Ma l'altro livello ... è arduo ... è tutta un'altra cosa. 
Ci ho provato, ci ho provato veramente. E la difficoltà non sta tanto nel ammettere. 
C'è ben poco da ammettere ... stanno lì, ci convivo, e ci faccio i conti tutti i giorni ... 
Ma quando nel ammettere poi ti ritrovi a dover combattere contro l'ipocrisia, l'ignoranza, la supponenza ecc. 
una vera e propria stigmatizzazione, che ti mette in una posizione di scacco matto ... 
e puoi fare e dire quello che vuoi ... ma non vale più nulla, non ha validità ... e ti guardi attorno,
e ti confronti con mostri insuperabili ... provenienti da ovunque ... da una disinformazione in generale,
nei film, telegiornali, nei racconti, persino in alcuni medici ... in tutto in somma ... che fai? ... che cazzo fai? 

Se non avessi avuto una figlia ... avrei fatto una rivoluzione ...  ... senza raggiungere qualcosa ... 
Ho dovuto proteggerla e proteggermi. Non ho saputo o meglio, non abbiamo saputo fare di meglio ... 
che scegliere l'isolamento ... quando entri in certe dimensioni, l'ammettere diviene una lama a doppio taglio. 
E taglia praticamente solo da una parte. È uno schifo? Si, lo è. 

La cosa assurda in tutto questo è, che nel nucleo ... la cosa non è stata veramente accettata. 
E anche questo ha portato con se ... degli strascichi, che ora sto mettendo in ordine. 
Sto facendo del male, lo so ... lo so molto bene ... Ma sono molto stanca, di certe cose. 

Ma appunto, arrivati ad un certo punto ... mancanze di natura mie o no ... 
fanno parte di me oramai ... e per ammetterle, devo accettare tutta questa trasformazione ... 
che comprende, tra altro, lasciare andare il fatto, che non ritornerò più ad essere quella che ero ... 
Questo fa male, fa tanto male ... Perché è una cosa sostenuta da tutti ... 
è questo sistema, è il prezzo che la società è disposta a pagare ... ma solo in parte, 
prende solo i profitti ... lasciamo stare ... se no mi arrabbio ... perche ci ho messo l'anima 
per rimettermi in sesto ... anni ... e al solo pensiero, quanti come me ci sono ... 
nel buio, nel silenzio, nella solitudine ... e che non hanno avuto la mia fortuna ... 
STOP ... questo fa male. 

E devo trovare cosa rende forti ... ma veramente forti! 
Questa questione non è stata accantonata. Solo messa da parte ... perché non è il momento. 
Ora c'è altro ... e forse il tutto ... come il tradimento, Lupetta ecc. ... troveranno anche un loro 
perché nell'insieme ... cioè, frutti da cogliere ... non posso più prendermela a livello personale ... 
Perché non lo è ... certo ho colpe, ho sbagliato, ma il prezzo non sta in rapporto ... 

Per fortuna, ora, ho un aiuto ... e l'effetto lo sento già, ma devo riposare e basta. 
Va boh, ad ognuno le proprie rogne e i propri piani A, B, C ... 
Ma anche piaceri! Quelli ci sono sempre, se si colgono ... 

Come ora, per rilassarmi, sto imparando il tango ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Forti o no http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CydZtP_XlA


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forti o no http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CydZtP_XlA



Ciao Bruni,

non l'ho capita ... poi vado a leggermi il testo. 

Ma è vero, sta ancora qua. E chi lo spiazza a quello.

Mi ricordo ... Neuchâtel, l'anno ... prima del '92 ... 
Concerto di Vasco Rossi ... ci vado con amici ... 
Poi, ritardo ... un ora, due ore ... ubriaco e non so che,
aspetto ancora un po'... ma poi me ne sono andata
a studiare latino ... :rotfl: ... nella mente, gira e rigira ... 
il tempo passava e mi serviva ... almeno l'alba ... 

Che pizza ... e ancora qui sta ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> non l'ho capita ... poi vado a leggermi il testo.
> 
> ...


Ha avuto una grave malattia e voleva ritirarsi, poi ce l'ha fatta!

Anche noi! :up::up:


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha avuto una grave malattia e voleva ritirarsi, poi ce l'ha fatta!
> 
> Anche noi! :up::up:



Ciao Bruni

OK ... grazie, non lo sapevo ... 

:smile: ... 

sienne


----------

